# Hauntcast 15 :: Rebirth of Sick is now playing.



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Thrusting Groin first into 2010, the Scream Team satisfies your Haunt cravings with Theater of the Mind, The Charmed Pot, Ask the Doc, Hauntcast Top Ten, Mad Props for Props, Music, Mayhem and an interview with Doug Ferguson the creator of the Flying Crank Ghost.

Hauntcast - Radio Show for Home Haunters & Halloween Enthusiasts


----------

